# Peak overload when running inside virtualbox



## vm9 (Jun 9, 2018)

We are running small FreeBSD web server inside virtualbox. After upgrading FreeBSD to 11.1 system sometimes appears to be overloaded in a strange way: high cpu usage is registered on nearly all processes (screenshot attached). Over 900% of raw cpu usage on sinle-threaded process looks very strange.

How to address this issue?


----------

